# Fawn#2



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

This one is smaller than the first one we saw, & (s)he was actually standing _in_ the birdbath when I first saw her ~~~ couldn't get my camera in time to get that shot ... 




























.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh boy, did you ever get some wonderful photos! Are you taking them through your windows? I think they are ALL my favorites! 
We will be seeing fawns soon on our lawn too. So beautiful, but I really wish they would stay in our woods and not be on our lawn!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh boy, did you ever get some wonderful photos! Are you taking them through your windows? I think they are ALL my favorites!


Thank you! I will get lots of photos this year. I'm right out there in the yard with the deer. They see people all the time, so they are not fearful. They are getting used to seeing Rain also. I've had her right up close, but will need help to get photos of her with the deer. (Sis will visit soon.)



spoowhisperer said:


> We will be seeing fawns soon on our lawn too. So beautiful, but I really wish they would stay in our woods and not be on our lawn!


My Dad would agree with you; he has to keep all his plants in "pens" or in the trees, but the deer still find ways to keep many of them well trimmed, lol.

.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a sweet picture of Bambi! Very nice...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

You are killing me! I want to kiss it. *-*


----------

